# IBCA State Championship in Southern Utah



## richoso1 (Apr 19, 2011)

To all my friends in Utah and surrounding states, I'd like to let you know there is a great IBCA State Championship BBQ Contest coming up on May 13/14 in St. George,southern Utah. $10,000 in prize money and just $200 per team...

Check it out at www.westx.org    It's all good my friend.


----------



## westx bbqx (May 2, 2011)

Come hang out in Southern Utah!!! We have $10,000 in prize money folks and it's a State Championship as well! Give me a call anytime with questions.

James McFadden BBQX Coordinator,

435-632-7719 www.westx.org


----------

